# Pitfall Trap Questions



## yield (Jun 10, 2016)

I currently have a pitfall trap set up in my old, rotten garden. The bait is a banana slice, and I'm collecting live. I just set it up and I'm going to check it twice daily, starting tomorrow.
I live in middle Georgia, what kind of insects would I most likely capture? I'm shooting for some kind of beetle, as all I have currently are spiders. I have plenty of enclosures ready.
Anyone have any tips or suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## Tenevanica (Jun 10, 2016)

Here is a bunch of pictures of beetles that occur in Georgia in June:
Click Me!

A banana isn't the best bait for use with beetles. You'd more likely get a bunch of ants using that bait. This page is a good one, and talks about the baits use to catch different beetles.

You'd be likely to get spiders, beetles, and ants. Those are the animals I have most success catching with pitfall traps. Carabidae and Tenebrionidae are two beetle families that very commonly fall into pitfall traps. Good luck!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## yield (Jun 10, 2016)

Tenevanica said:


> Here is a bunch of pictures of beetles that occur in Georgia in June:
> Click Me!
> 
> A banana isn't the best bait for use with beetles. You'd more likely get a bunch of ants using that bait. This page is a good one, and talks about the baits use to catch different beetles.
> ...


Thanks for the advice! I'll be switching the bait to raw chicken.
Also, thanks for the list of beetles. It'll be a great help.
By the way, Is it ok if i just lay the chicken inside of the trap, instead of suspending it?


----------



## Tenevanica (Jun 10, 2016)

yield said:


> Thanks for the advice! I'll be switching the bait to raw chicken.
> Also, thanks for the list of beetles. It'll be a great help.
> By the way, Is it ok if i just lay the chicken inside of the trap, instead of suspending it?


I'm sure that would be fine.


----------



## Kymura (Jun 10, 2016)

Posting to follow this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yield (Jun 10, 2016)

I'll be updating on what I get sometime tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yield (Jun 11, 2016)

Update:
All I got was ants. I figure I should go into how I set my traps and my location.
First things first: my  location. I live in an EXTREMELY new neighborhood, there are still empty plots. We have virtually no trees, only young ones just planted. Except for one in my backyard, which they didn't tear down while building the house. Where should I place my traps?
Is near the garbage can a good place?
Also, as i didn't have raw meat, I had to use half-cooked meat, is that a problem?
As for my trap locations, I placed one in my old, dry garden, and one by the old tree.
Please help??


----------



## Tenevanica (Jun 11, 2016)

yield said:


> Update:
> All I got was ants. I figure I should go into how I set my traps and my location.
> First things first: my  location. I live in an EXTREMELY new neighborhood, there are still empty plots. We have virtually no trees, only young ones just planted. Except for one in my backyard, which they didn't tear down while building the house. Where should I place my traps?
> Is near the garbage can a good place?
> ...


Placement is crucial. Because there aren't any old growth trees, certain insect taxa will be in limited numbers. However, because there is a certain amount of undisturbed habitat in your area, others will be plentiful. The Carabids and Tenebrionids I mentioned earlier should be unaffected by the loss of trees. Place a few in the undergrowth somewhere. You could also put one at the base of your tree. I don't see you having success by the trashcans, but you could try it anyway. Where I live, the only natural habitat that surrounds me is prairie, and during the summer the ground will heat up to 100+ degrees Fahrenheit. The soils around here are clay-based and sandy. They don't support many plants, so there are often vast open areas that don't have any grasses growing out of them. I cover my traps, so various insects see my trap in the middle of the hot desert, and see shade. I don't even have to bait these most of the time! That may not be an option though, knowing the the Southeast is entirely forest.

Experiment with baits! Try carrots, strawberries, banana (like you said!) sugar water, beer, wine, yeast, and carrion. Some of those will for sure attract ants, but with time the beetles will come!

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## yield (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks for the advice! I'll put down some more eventually and update if I get anything other than ants


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 11, 2016)

I agree with Tenevanica...you may not get much in the way of results in a barren area.  Is there any green space nearby within walking distance where you can set up the pit traps?  You could set up lights.  I'm not saying mercury vapor(although that would drastically open things up), but even blacklights or anything besides the typical yellow houselights.  Even attracting small moths and such would bring things like carabids out.  I've collected down near the GA/FL line behind buildings...various insects come to the lights which also attracts predatory inverts.  The big boys like Dynastes and Lucanus come out starting late July.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## yield (Jun 11, 2016)

zonbonzovi said:


> I agree with Tenevanica...you may not get much in the way of results in a barren area.  Is there any green space nearby within walking distance where you can set up the pit traps?  You could set up lights.  I'm not saying mercury vapor(although that would drastically open things up), but even blacklights or anything besides the typical yellow houselights.  Even attracting small moths and such would bring things like carabids out.  I've collected down near the GA/FL line behind buildings...various insects come to the lights which also attracts predatory inverts.  The big boys like Dynastes and Lucanus come out starting late July.


I've got space in my backyard under a VERY large bush, the grass is extremely lush around there and there's open space underneath. It's a butterfly bush, so it attracts butterflies during this time of year. is under that bush a good spot? What bait should I use (if any)?


----------



## yield (Jun 12, 2016)

UPDATE! SUCCESS!









The results of my apple trap, set next to the tree. I'm pretty happy. If anyone could ID it here, That'd be nice.

Edit: I believe It's a _Anisodactylus opaculus_


----------

